# بكالوريوس ادارة عمليات وجوده ، هل يكمل ماستر هندسه صناعيه ؟



## بندر الحربي (6 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

يشرفني الانظمام لهذا المنتدى الشامخ والمميز باعضاءه العباقره ويسعدني ان اطور نفسي ومن حولي من خلال تبادر خبراتنا لتعم الفائده جميع رواد القسم.

لدي استفسار يؤرقني منذ فتره, انا ادرس السنه الاخيره (المستوى السابع) في تخصص ادارة عمليات وجوده جامعة الملك عبدالعزيز / جده / السعوديه ، سؤالي هو: هل تقبل الجامعات في امريكا هذا التخصص لدراسة ماجستير هندسه صناعيه, الصوره غير واضحه لدي من حيث القبول او الرفض, الشروط , ومستوى الصعوبه بسبب اختلاف التخصص, وغيرها لكن هذا الاهم.

اتمنى لي ولكم التوفيق والنجاح
اخوكم/ بندر الحربي .. جده .. السعوديه


----------



## أ بـو بـد ر (6 أبريل 2010)

أتوقع ممكن
و عشان تتأكد ، راسل الجامعات الأمريكية بنفسك عن طريق الإيميل
سيّر على ملتقى الطلاب السعوديين في أمريكا و كندا و ستجد العديد من الأعضاء المستعدين للإفادة
وفقك الله تعالى


----------



## بندر الحربي (11 أبريل 2010)

يعطيك العافيه ابو بدر
واشكرك على الافاده
انا فضلت اطرح سؤالي هنا في ملتقى الهندسه الصناعيه لان اغلب رواده متخصصين في هذا المجال عكس باقي الملتقيات
فهم لايعرفون تخصص الجوده ـ ويسمعون فقط ـ بالهندسه الصناعيه

تحياتي لك


----------



## أ بـو بـد ر (11 أبريل 2010)

بندر الحربي قال:


> يعطيك العافيه ابو بدر
> واشكرك على الافاده
> انا فضلت اطرح سؤالي هنا في ملتقى الهندسه الصناعيه لان اغلب رواده متخصصين في هذا المجال عكس باقي الملتقيات
> فهم لايعرفون تخصص الجوده ـ ويسمعون فقط ـ بالهندسه الصناعيه
> ...


 
أنا كنت أقصد منتدى آخر و هو منتدى يحوي الطلبة السعوديين و غير السعوديين في أمريكا و كندا أو المتطلعين للدراسة هناك

http://www.saudiforum.us/vb/index.php

وفقك الله


----------

